

AT&T Free Wi-Fi For Everyone - kirubakaran
http://blogs.zdnet.com/security/?p=1067

======
bprater
Blatantly copied from the macforums for tweaking safari to use "iphone" user
agents:

"to make the develop menu show up, you have to go to:

preferences>advanced tab>check "Show develop menu in toolbar"

then go to Develop>User Agent>Mobile Safari iphone 1.1.3"

------
apgwoz
Well of course it is. The iPhone at this point doesn't support any sort of
advanced "infrastuctury" things that make it any different than a 400mhz
laptop with a wifi card.

------
jrockway
_I will not tell you the user agent that your iPhone uses_

Why do people do stuff like this? Why should a zdnet columnist care about
AT&Ts image?

~~~
wave
The answer is simple, AT&T is a potential sponsor of their site.

